# 10.1 VHD using VirtualBox on Win7 host



## Mayur Patel (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm not much of a sys admin, so please be patient with me:

I am working on an open source project, which involves developing a Python RPC server.  I was very excited to find the 10.1 VHD, so I could run my server in a tight, efficient FreeBSD VM and access it from a client running in my windows 7 dev environment.

Installation of the VHD went fairly smoothly (except I had to manipulate permissions on the VHD file itself to read/write).  I can now boot an instance of a fFreeBSD VM.  I let it come up into the default init level, and I log in as root without a password.

My next step was to install python. There are instructions to run
`pkg_add -r python`
on the python website.  I discovered that the VM does not have pkg_add installed, apparently.

*Here is where I came off the rails:*

I tried to run `pkg` and it wasn't found.  It said package manager was not yet installed, would I like to install it; I replied "yes".

An error was thrown:

```
Error fetching http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/ <yada yada> : no address record
```

I'm not sure how to move forward.  I believe I need to install the package manager, then to install Python.

(1) Is there a simple test for me to verify that my FreeBSD VM is seeing the network correctly?  It's possible that my network isn't configured correctly in VirtualBox or that I need to do something to configure it in the FreeBSD VM.

(2) Could there be something else going on in my VHD?  It seems odd to me that the package manager, of all things, would not be included.

Thanks,
Mayur


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 1, 2015)

FreeBSD does not assume that DHCP is to be used for network adapters.  When that is needed, it must be configured in /etc/rc.conf:

```
ifconfig_em0="SYNCDHCP"
```

That em0 must be replaced with the name of the network adapter.  `ifconfig` will show them.

After that, do not use `pkg_add`, because it does not exist any more.  Use `pkg install`.  After installing `pkg`, see pkg-install(8).


----------

